# ~~To John in Houston~~~



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Dear John (I'm all man, and never thought I'd write a dear John letter...LOL) 
The jalapeno jelly is simply supurb. It is more than great, and we all love it here.,But I never thought I'd have to place a fire extinguisher by the TP dispenser...Haw Haw Haw.
Thanks a million, guy.
Rick ~ LtlWilli


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

That's cute.
Do you have the one about the Texas Chili Cookoff judge? If not, let me know and I'll post it for you.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't let Derek see this thread, he may have something to say bout that fire extinguisher by the TP dispenser.




:lpf:


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

The Chili Cookoff Judge sounds good to me...Please send it on.
I fear that I'll reach such explosive condition that I'll need to reach for a Mr. Microphone and say "Mission Control, this is Afterburner II. We have liftoff!!!


----------

